# Nintedno files patent for Gameboy classic



## jimmyj (Oct 8, 2017)

In Japan the 15th of September Nintendo has filed a Patent for the GameBoy classic in Japan. They have not officially said anything about it yet but we will have to wait and see. Various sources
http://www.everyeye.it/notizie/nint...y-in-arrivo-game-boy-classic-mini-307207.html

http://leganerd.com/2017/10/07/arrivo-un-game-boy-classic-mini/
http://www.havocpoint.it/2017/10/game-boy-classic-mini-gia-sviluppo/
https://nintendosoup.com/game-boy-classic-mini-now-one-step-closer-fruition/
https://twitter.com/trademark_bot/status/916200366676631553/photo/1

Who knows? we might get the gameboy classic before when even know it.

Is anyone hyped?


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 8, 2017)

i would have prefered a n64 mini but if they make a decent gbc thing with batery and a decent screen and its portable and cheap maybe


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 8, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> i would have prefered a n64 mini but if they make a decent gbc thing with batery and a decent screen and its portable and cheap maybe


"GB Boy Colour", except maybe the "decent"


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 8, 2017)

if they dont put pokemon in there with a link cable or link cable emulation using wireless or something this will be the biggest failure ever lol.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2017)

Gameboy classic...
Sounds interesting, if it's not miniaturized.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I dont mind.. I prefer Game Boy Colour Classic!


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 8, 2017)

Virtual Boy mini? Anyone?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 8, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Virtual Boy mini? Anyone?



Nah. Few library. Nah.


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 8, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Nah. Few library. Nah.


Hush! Enough games are made so yeah, Virtual Boy Miniiiiiii


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 8, 2017)

So, if they can do a GB/GBC with possible GBA?... And link cable? Day 1 buy


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 8, 2017)

Memoir said:


> So, if they can do a GB/GBC with possible GBA?... And link cable? Day 1 buy


NDS mini?
PSone mini?
Cooper mini?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 8, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> NDS mini?
> PSone mini?
> Cooper mini?


Sony making a mini console? Pfffft


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Hush! Enough games are made so yeah, Virtual Boy Miniiiiiii



Yeah, now you can suffer an epileptic seizure and motion sickness on the go!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2017)

Jesus christ nintendo, give it over with the fucking nostalgia consoles and start putting these games on the Switch for fucks sake!


----------



## ital (Oct 8, 2017)

StarGazerTom said:


> Jesus christ nintendo, give it over with the fucking nostalgia consoles and start putting these games on the Switch for fucks sake!



Quiet you! Dinky hardware, great emulation and proper controllers for the win!


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 8, 2017)

replicashooter said:


> Quiet you! Dinky hardware, great emulation and proper controllers for the win!


well gb doesnt use a proper controller  its an controller itself xD


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 8, 2017)

It seems to me Nintendo is leading a charge, but not through the Switch, weirdly, but through this Classic series of consoles. The fact that there are Atari 2600, Sega Genesis, and of all retro consoles a Commodore 64 variant coming, that just tells me they've started a trend. Switch should've been that trailblazer, and maybe it is, but this is more clearly having its influence.

To the point where I'd just die laughing if there was a Phillips CD-i Classic or Panasonic 3DO one, yeah get those TV makers and general electronics manufacturers into this. Or, continuing with the funniness, Nintendo partners with Panasonic, this GB Classic runs on 4 AA batteries, and you get overpriced Panasonic AAs, with the Nintendo logo on it. Ehh, this one is less appealing to me, already have a 3DS for crying out loud, this is definitely a collector's item as opposed to the NES/SNES Classic being that and more in my view.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, now you can suffer an epileptic seizure and motion sickness on the go!


You could also do that with the original since it was technically a portable


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, now you can suffer an epileptic seizure and motion sickness on the go!


A dream come true


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 8, 2017)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> You could also do that with the original since it was technically a portable



Oh you mean getting motion sickness? Of course.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 8, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh you mean getting motion sickness? Of course.


(I meant about the on the go part but whatever, VirtualBoy is bad for your health, all doctors say so)


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 8, 2017)

Where's my Virtual Boy Mini, Nintendo?!


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 8, 2017)

Perhaps it will be the same gubbins again, with the shell of the retro original GB and an HDMI port on the side so you can play a strangled selection of games through your TV.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 8, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Perhaps it will be the same gubbins again, with the shell of the retro original GB and an HDMI port on the side so you can play a strangled selection of games through your TV.


lol if they make a gb mini without being portable people will riot


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 8, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> lol if they make a gb mini without being portable people will riot



I just cant see how they can deviate from this "classic" cut and paste format.

Imho, the current trend is generation after generation: NES -> SNES -> N64 -> GC.

Thats my prediction, no GB/C/A classic in sight, theyre just covering their patent coated backs.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 8, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> I just cant see how they can deviate from this "classic" cut and paste format.
> 
> Imho, the current trend is generation after generation: NES -> SNES -> N64 -> GC.
> 
> Thats my prediction, no GB/C/A classic in sight, theyre just covering their patent coated backs.


they will never make a gc mini lol that thing needs a cpu and gpu, the switch is basicaly the minimum it can be done to emulate gc games let alone a mini thing lol


----------



## Cha0tic (Oct 8, 2017)

Pokemon red and or blue on it or I'm not buying


----------



## dpad_5678 (Oct 8, 2017)

Fuck yeah! I've always been into the handhelds so this is awesome!


----------



## Polopop123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Phhhtt, I’ll be waiting for the king of gaming, the Philips CDI, in miniature form


----------



## zoogie (Oct 8, 2017)

This excites me more than N64 mini. If hacked, we could possibly have a portable nintendo hb machine that's more powerful than the new 3ds (and with no firmware updates to worry about).


----------



## Polopop123 (Oct 8, 2017)

zoogie said:


> This excites me more than N64 mini. If hacked, we could possibly have a portable nintendo hb machine that's more powerful than the new 3ds (and with no firmware updates to worry about).


They’d hardly make it more powerful than the 3ds if it’s running gameboy games


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 8, 2017)

zoogie said:


> This excites me more than N64 mini. If hacked, we could possibly have a portable nintendo hb machine that's more powerful than the new 3ds (and with no firmware updates to worry about).


your joking right? heck they will put the crapiest and cheapest chip they can find since basicaly everything can emulate gb games even the fraking gba could emulate them if you wanted they will just put something under 200mhz cpu gpu on a chip and make it emulate gb lol.

heck nes and snes mini are less powerful than new 3ds by far and snes was way more powerful and with more requirements to emulate than gb games lol.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 8, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Nah. Few library. Nah.


it would be the first "classic" system by Nintendo containing the entire library!


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 8, 2017)

Localhorst86 said:


> it would be the first "classic" system by Nintendo containing the entire library!


they would probably not inclue the jap exclsuives outside japan so even then they wouldnt release them 

nintendo didnt released the vb VC on 3ds where it could actualy do 3d they will never do it lol.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 8, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> they will never make a gc mini lol that thing needs a cpu and gpu, the switch is basicaly the minimum it can be done to emulate gc games let alone a mini thing lol



Its possible via unnofficial emulation (Nvidia shield) so imagine a legit GC emu coupled with a specifically beefed up version of this current hardware. 

It's also very sellable... at the right price. 

Nintendo could sell ice to eskimos.


----------



## Xathya (Oct 8, 2017)

i wonder if it has functions to be haxxed romz with hachi2....


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 8, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Its possible via unnofficial emulation (Nvidia shield) so imagine a legit GC emu coupled with a specifically beefed up version of this current hardware.
> 
> It's also very sellable... at the right price.
> 
> Nintendo could sell ice to eskimos.


like i said see the price lol, they cant release that hardware for 80 bucks with 10 or so games lol  a mini gc would be a minimum of like 150 to 200$ and i wont see them releasing that tbh no to meantion they need to include actual gc controllers too.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 8, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> snipety snip



I wonder how compact you could make a physical GC these days with the chip that swapped the laser for an SD card reader. 

Edit: check the attached picture. 

Ninty could use this method, miniaturise it, and cash in on how hackers defeated the need for discs.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 8, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> View attachment 102085
> 
> 
> I wonder how compact you could make a physical GC these days with the chip that swapped the laser for an SD card reader.
> ...


the problem isnt the size heck you can make a tiny ps3 if you want to the problem is the cost theres no way in hell they can sell something that plays gc games through hdmi with controllers for under 100$ at all.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 8, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> the problem isnt the size heck you can make a tiny ps3 if you want to the problem is the cost theres no way in hell they can sell something that plays gc games through hdmi with controllers for under 100$ at all.



We need to agree to disagree here.  

I'm heavily optimistic.... perhaps too much.


----------



## Foxchild (Oct 8, 2017)

Hoping they don't actually make it "mini".  I'd rather have a full size gb classic preloaded w/games and a rechargeable lithium and a lit screen.


----------



## ital (Oct 8, 2017)

The good thing about going the GB route is they can GB, GB Color then GBA by which time the more expensive tech for the follow ups would've got much much cheaper and allow the sub $100 route to be a reality. I do hope the mini n64 isn't 1:1 accurate and actually implements up res along with other emulator goodies as some of those games look very rough these days.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2017)

Finally.


----------



## lordkaos (Oct 8, 2017)

I just hope it includes gb, gbc and gba games.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 8, 2017)

I hope is not a even smaller gameboy. I already have problems with 3DS and is small buttons and god has forsaken us C stick. O_O

I mean I guess people like this trending stuff, But I would prefer a cart or disc that is basically a compilation. What happened to compilation games on modern systems like Mega man legacy collection? Just slam a bunch of NES or SNES or Gb games on a 3DS or Switch with Wireless multiplayer download play, hell put it on wii u too.  (though no one will buy cause hax)

I got nothing against these classic consoles and stuff, just felt like compilation disc/carts is also a option. Sega has done them a lot in the past, wish they did more.


----------



## Halvorsen (Oct 8, 2017)

zoogie said:


> This excites me more than N64 mini. If hacked, we could possibly have a portable nintendo hb machine that's more powerful than the new 3ds (and with no firmware updates to worry about).


B-But little to no face buttons and a miniaturized screen


----------



## Naendow (Oct 8, 2017)

Polopop123 said:


> Phhhtt, I’ll be waiting for the king of gaming, the Philips CDI, in miniature form


Tbh, I'd buy it.


----------



## orangy57 (Oct 9, 2017)

whoa i cant wait for the switch classic to come out next year


----------



## Xanthe (Oct 9, 2017)

Buy a Gameboy Advance SP and super card. I can guarantee it will still be cheaper than what scalpers will make you pay. 

*SMFH*


----------



## Xzi (Oct 9, 2017)

Hard pass on all these Raspberry Pi variants, especially since a hacked 2DS XL can play SNES, NES, GBC, and GBA games.  Also on my phone.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Oct 9, 2017)

Can't wait to watch people pay $60 to play 6 different versions of Pokemon. As a side note, this thing better be Atomic Purple. I don't care if it's technically a Game Boy Classic and not a GBC Classic. I need my transparent plastic.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 9, 2017)

Rockhoundhigh said:


> Can't wait to watch people pay $60 to play 6 different versions of Pokemon. As a side note, this thing better be Atomic Purple. I don't care if it's technically a Game Boy Classic and not a GBC Classic. I need my transparent plastic.


I'd honestly be surprised if there are a bunch of Pokemon games on it, Gamestop still charges $40 a piece for most of them used.


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 9, 2017)

Tbh I kind of would enjoy it if it's cheap and comes with games then why are we bitching about it?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

this is also the trademark ™ that they are gonna use 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

[Commercial application 2017-123766] Trademark: [Image] / Applicant: Nintendo Co., Ltd. / Application date: September 15, 2017 / Segment: 9 (Programs for home video game machines, etc.), 14 (key holders and others) 18 (bag fittings etc), 21 (cosmetic tools etc), 25 (clothing others), 28 (home video game ...


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 9, 2017)

Because in a world of instant mass amount of gratification people used to mass piracy this is kind of a middle finger in a way since it's a more expensive limited closed off Nintendo branded toy.

Personally I've wanted this since I knew of the NES.  I'd love nothing more to get one that looks like the original DMG style Gameboy with like 30 games on it, yet having a screen like the GBA SP (101) model which is overly sharp and crisp with a solid refresh rate.  Limit said device hopefully to GB and GBC stuff, or if need be just GB, and wait a year for a GBC model with another 30~ on that in the original purple molding with the same quality level screen.


----------



## AzerothArg (Oct 9, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> "GB Boy Colour", except maybe the "decent"



The gb boy colour with proper aspect ratio, a better technology on the LCD and proper ir. A man can dream, right?



RustInPeace said:


> It seems to me Nintendo is leading a charge, but not through the Switch, weirdly, but through this Classic series of consoles. The fact that there are Atari 2600, Sega Genesis, and of all retro consoles a Commodore 64 variant coming, that just tells me they've started a trend. Switch should've been that trailblazer, and maybe it is, but this is more clearly having its influence.
> 
> To the point where I'd just die laughing if there was a Phillips CD-i Classic or Panasonic 3DO one, yeah get those TV makers and general electronics manufacturers into this. Or, continuing with the funniness, Nintendo partners with Panasonic, this GB Classic runs on 4 AA batteries, and you get overpriced Panasonic AAs, with the Nintendo logo on it. Ehh, this one is less appealing to me, already have a 3DS for crying out loud, this is definitely a collector's item as opposed to the NES/SNES Classic being that and more in my view.


AFAIK, who started all this minio classic consoles was the atari flashback, folowedf by the at games' genesis


----------



## PixelatedIvan (Oct 9, 2017)

This is probably going to be just the original Gameboy, no Color. Pokemon Red and Blue, maybe Yellow will most likely be included. Unsure about a link cable tho. We are also probably going to get other games like maybe Tetris, but again, that is not by Nintendo so their is no guarantees. Super Mario Land 1 and 2 are also most likely going to be included, also Kirby games, almost for sure. And maybe some other games, Like Metroid 2, Donkey Kong Land, and other titles. And I will be expecting a back-lit display, with 6-10 hours of battery life.

_inb4 virtualboy classic_


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 9, 2017)

AzerothArg said:


> The gb boy colour with proper aspect ratio, a better technology on the LCD and proper ir. A man can dream, right?
> 
> 
> AFAIK, who started all this minio classic consoles was the atari flashback, folowedf by the at games' genesis



I didn't know that, but for sure Nintendo made it mainstream. Since NES Classic, people are jumping into that bandwagon. I wouldn't be surprised if Sony and Microsoft tried this out, especially Sony since PS nostalgia is timely now.


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 9, 2017)

PixelatedIvan said:


> This is probably going to be just the original Gameboy, no Color. Pokemon Red and Blue, maybe Yellow will most likely be included. Unsure about a link cable tho. We are also probably going to get other games like maybe Tetris, but again, that is not by Nintendo so their is no guarantees. Super Mario Land 1 and 2 are also most likely going to be included, also Kirby games, almost for sure. And maybe some other games, Like Metroid 2, Donkey Kong Land, and other titles. And I will be expecting a back-lit display, with 6-10 hours of battery life.
> 
> _inb4 virtualboy classic_


supposedly it is the colour version and you can regulate the back light, colour, and colour of normal gb games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also front page when? I feel like this is not that big of a deal but it obviously is considering they filed the patent. That means it's coming someday


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 9, 2017)

I thought Jakks/Namco got out those multi-Pacman and friends tv games units before Atari got their flashback and pre-flashback branded stuff out there (which Jakks handled originally too.)


----------



## jimmyj (Oct 10, 2017)

TanookiSuit said:


> I thought Jakks/Namco got out those multi-Pacman and friends tv games units before Atari got their flashback and pre-flashback branded stuff out there (which Jakks handled originally too.)


What?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 10, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Hard pass on all these Raspberry Pi variants, especially since a hacked 2DS XL can play SNES, NES, GBC, and GBA games.  Also on my phone.



Good for you, then.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Oct 11, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> What?


Azaroth a few posts above yours said: AFAIK, who started all this minio classic consoles was the atari flashback, folowedf by the at games' genesis

That was my reply.  I think I remember that Jakks (the TV games maker) had a deal with Namco and had one of those Pac-Man multi arcade units out first before the Atari 2600 stuff (the pre-flashback stuff as atgames does flashback.)


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 11, 2017)

The Gameboy lineup would be awesome. It has a massive library for GB, GBC, and GBA.


----------



## Jax_Ripper (Oct 11, 2017)

I would love to see what they have planned.
Only time will tell.

Jax

Sent from my Z963VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigran (Oct 11, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> your joking right? heck they will put the crapiest and cheapest chip they can find since basicaly everything can emulate gb games even the fraking gba could emulate them if you wanted they will just put something under 200mhz cpu gpu on a chip and make it emulate gb lol.
> 
> heck nes and snes mini are less powerful than new 3ds by far and snes was way more powerful and with more requirements to emulate than gb games lol.



Uh..You may want to actually look into how the GBA handled GB games... Here's a hint. Not fucking emulation.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Uh..You may want to actually look into how the GBA handled GB games... Here's a hint. Not fucking emulation.


Well,yes. The GBA basically had the GB/GBC built into the Hardware. It switched between those modes.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Oct 11, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> Well,yes. The GBA basically had the GB/GBC built into the Hardware. It switched between those modes.


Exactly like the 3DS has GBA and DSi hardware built-in and how the Wii U has Wii and GC hardware built-in.


----------



## jt_1258 (Oct 11, 2017)

I would sell my soul to Nintendo for a gba classic
preferably the sp model


----------



## AzerothArg (Oct 11, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Exactly like the 3DS has GBA and DSi hardware built-in and how the Wii U has Wii and GC hardware built-in.



Uh, no. AFAIK, The 3ds doesn't have GBA hardware and the Wii U Definitely doesn't have a gamecube inside.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Oct 11, 2017)

AzerothArg said:


> Uh, no. AFAIK, The 3ds doesn't have GBA hardware and the Wii U Definitely doesn't have a gamecube inside.


The Wii's hardware is an overlocked GC, so yes, it has GC hardware, that's how Nintendont works. And yes, the GBA "VC" ambassador titles run on GBA hardware within the 3DS, using AGB_FIRM.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> The Wii's hardware is an overlocked GC, so yes, it has GC hardware, that's how Nintendont works. And yes, the GBA "VC" ambassador titles run on GBA hardware within the 3DS, using AGB_FIRM.


The 3DS has ARM Processor inside. They are similar but much more advanced than the one in the DS and GBA. Yeah, they hardcoded a GBA Firmware into the Processor to simulate the GBA.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 11, 2017)

they have the same architeture that doesnt make it have the same hardware inside or else every ppc cpu would have a wii,gc and wiiu inside lol, they just use the cpu and such wich is same architeture but faster and make a firware for that console, that  doesnt mean  a wiiu has a gc inside is far from it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tigran said:


> Uh..You may want to actually look into how the GBA handled GB games... Here's a hint. Not fucking emulation.


gomba color is actualy a full fledged gbc emulator homebrewed in incase you didint knew it it uses the gba bios to do gbc emulation, you can even use it to inject on gbc games on wiiu gba injects and i can garantee you nintendo didnt made their gba emulator play gb roms, its a full fledged emulator search for it.


----------



## Tigran (Oct 11, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> they have the same architeture that doesnt make it have the same hardware inside or else every ppc cpu would have a wii,gc and wiiu inside lol, they just use the cpu and such wich is same architeture but faster and make a firware for that console, that  doesnt mean  a wiiu has a gc inside is far from it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Maybe you should actually read the thread. He was saying the GBA emulated the GBC.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 11, 2017)

Tigran said:


> Maybe you should actually read the thread. He was saying the GBA emulated the GBC.


my point is that the gba hardware is more than enough to emulate a gb game, he thinks nintendo is gonna do a portable  mini with like 2 ghz cpu to emulate 10 or 20 gb games when we know nes mini and snes mini hardware weak as it is already can emulate that without any issues lol why would they release a mini more powerful than a new3ds to emulate under 20 gb games? makes no sence.


----------



## Tigran (Oct 11, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> my point is that the gba hardware is more than enough to emulate a gb game, he thinks nintendo is gonna do a portable  mini with like 2 ghz cpu to emulate 10 or 20 gb games when we know nes mini and snes mini hardware weak as it is already can emulate that without any issues lol why would they release a mini more powerful than a new3ds to emulate under 20 gb games? makes no sence.



If a modern computer still has trouble emulating SNES accurately without using "cheats" then no... The GBA cannot emulate the GB. A GBA emulator emulating a GB is NOT the same.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2017)

pedro702 said:


> my point is that the gba hardware is more than enough to emulate a gb game, he thinks nintendo is gonna do a portable  mini with like 2 ghz cpu to emulate 10 or 20 gb games when we know nes mini and snes mini hardware weak as it is already can emulate that without any issues lol why would they release a mini more powerful than a new3ds to emulate under 20 gb games? makes no sence.


True. Goomba Color is a good emulator considering its available resources.


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 11, 2017)

Here is what I'd want a gameboy classic to be:  form factor of the original GBA, with a good backlight, built in wireless linking, and for it to have 30 or so of the best titles spanning the GB, GBC, and GBA.  (Seriously they better not start with a standard or color GB classic, and then a year later do a separate GBA classic, that would be unnecessary and frankly, pretty frustrating.)


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 11, 2017)

Tigran said:


> If a modern computer still has trouble emulating SNES accurately without using "cheats" then no... The GBA cannot emulate the GB. A GBA emulator emulating a GB is NOT the same.


cmon your kidding who? nintendo doesnt make accurate emulators lol  just see nes mini and snes mini they arent accurate at all thats why compat is very shoddy specialy on the snes, they dont need a 100% accurate emualtor to play 20 built in games and i can bet with you if you want their gb emulator will be everything but accurate lol.


----------

